# Half Ton's with V-Plows?



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey guys, been slow in here but am wanting to see how many of you are running V Plows on half tons? If you are running a combo, please post up a picture I'm really interested to see how the different half tons hold a V-plow.

Please no bashing, let's see them!


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

I know one guy who has a 04 dodge with the 7' 6" boss v, it's held up ok, but he babies it


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

Not mine but saw this on youtube a while back


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

I have a 2014 Siverado 1500 Double Cab with a 8'2'' Boss VXT. With a 2.25'' Leveling spacer and ballast in the back it dose great. On lighter snows I will even throw my Boss wings on from my DXT! I have always had a half-ton in fleet. I don't have any pictures currently but I always update my thread with fleet pictures once a year.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice, I'd love to see that setup! Guy nearby has a Tundra and it handles the Boss plow well. I'm assuming since the Boss is fairly light most half tons would hold them ok.


----------



## MattsMowingOH4 (Aug 17, 2011)

I don't know about light it's a 785lbs plow and another 100lbs with the wings. I do enjoy my heated seats, mirrors, and backup camera that my other work trucks do not have!


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

If I hadnt had Fishrr push plates and wirring given to me I would have got wo h a Boss V on my Tundra.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MattsMowingOH4;2024261 said:


> I don't know about light it's a 785lbs plow and another 100lbs with the wings. I do enjoy my heated seats, mirrors, and backup camera that my other work trucks do not have!


Yes not "light" but definitely lighter than other V Plows. Seeing as some 7'6" straight blades are nearly 700lbs, having a wider V Plow that weighs a little more is worth it IMO.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

plowguy43;2024854 said:


> Yes not "light" but definitely lighter than other V Plows. Seeing as some 7'6" straight blades are nearly 700lbs, having a wider V Plow that weighs a little more is worth it IMO.


The 7.5' XV2 weighs 914lb. What is the point of making a 7.5' plow that is way to heavy for a 1/2 ton truck? Like I've said before, Fisher should make an 8' V plow that weighs around 700lb for 1/2 tons.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

That's why Snowdogg made this. http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggVMD.html. Heavy duty? I don't know, and doubt it, but it fits a certain niche.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Harleyjeff;2025248 said:


> That's why Snowdogg made this. http://www.snowdoggplows.com/snowdoggVMD.html. Heavy duty? I don't know, and doubt it, but it fits a certain niche.


Boss also makes 7.5' V that weighs around 700lb. I just don't think 7.5' would be quite wide enough. I know with a straight blade going from a 7.5' to an 8' makes a huge difference.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

You are right, but add a set of wings, which would add minimal weight, you've got a pretty good sized plow that can move quite a bit of snow for a half-ton.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Harleyjeff;2025282 said:


> You are right, but add a set of wings, which would add minimal weight, you've got a pretty good sized plow that can move quite a bit of snow for a half-ton.


When I was looking into Boss V plows the dealer told me that adding wings to a 7.5' would make it heavier than the 8'2".


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

I guess that's possible, but I haven't done the research to see how much Boss wings weigh. I'm guessing that pro wings don't weigh that much. I've checked Snowdogg's website, and I could find their wings before, but I can't find them at the moment to compare (their website sucks). But for arguments sake, if the wings weigh 50 lbs. a piece, you're adding an additional 100 lbs, but you've gained an entire two feet worth of snow removal. I don't know, I guess it's all relative when considering that 700 lbs, is probably plenty on a half-ton vehicle, so an additional 100 lbs. could be a huge difference. Especially considering how much more weight there will be when the plow is full and pushing snow.


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Harleyjeff;2025317 said:


> I guess that's possible, but I haven't done the research to see how much Boss wings weigh. I'm guessing that pro wings don't weigh that much. I've checked Snowdogg's website, and I could find their wings before, but I can't find them at the moment to compare (their website sucks). But for arguments sake, if the wings weigh 50 lbs. a piece, you're adding an additional 100 lbs, but you've gained an entire two feet worth of snow removal. I don't know, I guess it's all relative when considering that 700 lbs, is probably plenty on a half-ton vehicle, so an additional 100 lbs. could be a huge difference. Especially considering how much more weight there will be when the plow is full and pushing snow.


That's how I felt about it. I didn't want to go over 750lb but, another 50lb probably wouldn't make a huge difference.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

how about......?


----------



## Yankee (Sep 9, 2015)

MattsMowingOH4;2024212 said:


> I have a 2014 Siverado 1500 Double Cab with a 8'2'' Boss VXT. With a 2.25'' Leveling spacer and ballast in the back it dose great. On lighter snows I will even throw my Boss wings on from my DXT! I have always had a half-ton in fleet. I don't have any pictures currently but I always update my thread with fleet pictures once a year.


Here I am stressing about putting a 720lb fisher on my 2013 Sierra 1500. when I went in to buy the truck they said they couldn't put an HD on a 1500, I told them if it wasn't rugged enough to plow I didn't need it so they rigged up a 7.5HD (630LB) right away. 7.5 is just a little too small. Any issues with your front end? Thanks.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

I ended up putting Timbrens - new HD Springs - HD shocks and its held up for now. This was AFTER I also believed a 1500/150 could handle putting a 700lbs-ish plow on it! It eventually tore up the front end and this was with a Boss Standard straight blade. Went through a hub, two spindles, and other misc parts! My F-350 handles my Boss DXT fine though! Just my opinion - well - actually experience.


----------



## RIRAM2500HD (May 6, 2015)

I simply can't justify putting a 8' plow on any 1/2 ton. But that's just me.


----------



## b&esnowremoval (Oct 6, 2015)

I have a 7' 6" Boss V on my 2014 Ram 1500 and we have the same plow on a Tundra that's been on for 3 years with no issues. This will be the first year for the Ram. Fawr is 4000 on the Tundra and 3900 for the Ram but with a little extra ballast I don't see an issue. The only thing I was worried about was the electronic power steering but I've seen a few other Rams with them last year and talked to guy that did commercial with it and he said zero issues so far. From what the dealer said it's not a weight issue on the steering but rather an issue with both the plow and EPS both demanding power at the same time, if that becomes an issue I'll put in a diesel dual battery setup and heavy duty alt...


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

MajorDave;2033822 said:


> I ended up putting Timbrens - new HD Springs - HD shocks and its held up for now. This was AFTER I also believed a 1500/150 could handle putting a 700lbs-ish plow on it! It eventually tore up the front end and this was with a Boss Standard straight blade. Went through a hub, two spindles, and other misc parts! My F-350 handles my Boss DXT fine though! Just my opinion - well - actually experience.


You'll go through the same parts with the heavier duty truck as well, as has been my experience with my trucks (of every brand). Part of the problem is you buy a bigger truck, which is heavier to begin with, then buy a bigger plow, which is also heavier usually jumping from the 700lb range to 900+lb range.

Not saying they don't handle plowing better, since they do, but they also wear out those parts its just part of the gig.


----------



## b&esnowremoval (Oct 6, 2015)

plowguy43;2034897 said:


> You'll go through the same parts with the heavier duty truck as well, as has been my experience with my trucks (of every brand). Part of the problem is you buy a bigger truck, which is heavier to begin with, then buy a bigger plow, which is also heavier usually jumping from the 700lb range to 900+lb range.
> 
> Not saying they don't handle plowing better, since they do, but they also wear out those parts its just part of the gig.


What's interesting is a ram 1500 and ram 2500 have the same exact width from outside of tire to outside of tire, 7'6" v plows are rarely fitted to 3/4 tons but the 7' 6" is wide enough and you'd be better off with a lighter 7' 6" than a 8' 2" or 9' 2" on a 3/4 ton, but like you said people have the mindset that once they have a 3/4 ton or larger it'll handle just about anything and the fit a 900 lb plow and drive the hell out of it


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

b&esnowremoval;2034909 said:


> What's interesting is a ram 1500 and ram 2500 have the same exact width from outside of tire to outside of tire, 7'6" v plows are rarely fitted to 3/4 tons but the 7' 6" is wide enough and you'd be better off with a lighter 7' 6" than a 8' 2" or 9' 2" on a 3/4 ton, but like you said people have the mindset that once they have a 3/4 ton or larger it'll handle just about anything and the fit a 900 lb plow and drive the hell out of it


Yeah exactly, although after owning a larger plow I'd never go back. 7'6" plows leave too many end trails to run over, take forever to clear drives (in comparison), and is honestly the only reason I even went up to an HD truck to begin with (bigger plow).

If I could make do with a 7'6" plow, I'd stay with a half ton LOL


----------



## Chrs.Jons (Nov 13, 2014)

I have had a Meyer 7.6 Super V on a 99 Silverado 1/2 ton for about 3 years. Been a very good to me. Only mods to the truck was timbren blocks. I just installed it on 98 Sierra for this year. Have some videos on youtube of the Silverado go check them out! https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC1iUY51d_2-F2JsDqtqCElQ


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

plowguy43;2034897 said:


> You'll go through the same parts with the heavier duty truck as well, as has been my experience with my trucks (of every brand). Part of the problem is you buy a bigger truck, which is heavier to begin with, then buy a bigger plow, which is also heavier usually jumping from the 700lb range to 900+lb range.
> 
> Not saying they don't handle plowing better, since they do, but they also wear out those parts its just part of the gig.


Totally disagree and it is simply math and physics - and not arguing or being an ass here as there is not tone in text - but a 150/1500, for axle specs, comes out at about 3900 lbs. This is really what it is all about. My Superduty specs out at 5200 lbs. That in itself without getting into more discussion about what I have done to the front end to "prep" it and upgrade (Upgraded leafs to "X" code - rates to 6000lbs) - timbrens - shocks etc...but it all starts with that. Axles - hubs - spindles --- all much heavier/beefier. I still etc do not have a 900 lbs plow up front as well. But it is just the plain truth, that a 150/1500 cannot take it like the larger trucks. I speak from experience and also STILL have a 1500 with a BOSS...so I am not here insulting "smaller" trucks. This is just experience. Just my thoughts.


----------

